# Is battery silver oxide



## goldnugget77 (Jul 30, 2009)

How can I tell if a battery is silver oxide or lithium or Mercuric Oxide.
I would also like to know if there are other kinds of batteries


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 30, 2009)

it is written on the battery. juan manuel post here nice document about how to determine type, and how to process... ill have a look and ill put it here as i have downloaded that...


----------



## dick b (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=1614

Here's Juan's link on silver batteries.

Hope it helps you.

dickb


----------



## Palladium (Jul 30, 2009)

Great info Juan. I'm going to put this on my thread.

Thanks


----------



## goldnugget77 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Folks
Thanks for your help
That link didn't work but I think the tread is 


> All about silver button batteries


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 30, 2009)

The link works for me.


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Worked here also, Thanks


----------



## dick b (Jul 30, 2009)

goldnugget77:

Yes, thats the one. I just tried to open it and it took me right to the download window. It's a Word file and if you download it, it will open in MS Word.

Tons of great information here, just use the search to help you.

dickb


----------



## goldnugget77 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Folks
Thanks again 
Specially to Manuel

This is the message I am getting.



> You are not authorised to download this attachment.



Its probably my computer
Dont worry about it


----------



## dick b (Jul 30, 2009)

Your not logged in!


----------



## goldnugget77 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi dick b
I am


----------



## dick b (Jul 30, 2009)

Everytime that I have gotten that message it was from a logging in problem. I'm not sure why it happens but that is where the problem was. I had to try several times over a period of a couple days before I was able it get the download I was after. One of the Moderators will see the problem your experiencing and will help solve it. The table that Juan attached is definitely worth reading and having. Good luck! 
dick b


----------



## Palladium (Jul 31, 2009)

Try this one http://www.scribd.com/people/documents/756178-http-goldrefiningforum-com


----------



## goldnugget77 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Dick b
I have a windows server and sometimes it does some strange things
Its something I have learned to live with.
Hi Palladium
Thanks for the links I really appreciate it


----------

